# Вопросы-ответы > Психологические консультации >  Общение с подругой. Эко поселение

## Яна С.

Харе Кришна!  У меня есть два очень актуальных на данный момент вопроса, позвольте изложить их здесь в одной созданной теме. 

Первая тема. 

У меня есть близкая подруга,  долгое время она была моим единственным другом, мы доверяем все свои тайны друг другу. Но она приземленнее меня, её волнуют насущные проблемы, более материальные вещи,  а я всегда интересовалась самоосознанием, в этом наша разница. Мы с недавнего времени живем в разных городах,  поэтому в большинстве общаемся по телефону. 

Теперь,  когда я стремлюсь развиваться в Сознании Кришны, я понимаю, что общение с ней для меня нежелательно, и даже вредно,  так в основном мне приходится выслушивать её проблемные ситуации, и я поневоле вникаю в них и советую что-то со своей позиции, объясняю своё мнение. Она благодарна мне за то что выслушиваю её, потому что ей легче после того,  как она выговорится. Часто меня утомляет слушать все подробности, я понимаю что мне это не важно знать,  но боюсь обидеть её. Ведь больше у неё никого ближе нет. А мне она уже не так важна как раньше,  ведь о самом важном для меня с ней не поговоришь - о духовном. Хотя она верит в Бога, и даже я являюсь крестной её дочери.  

 Мне хочется её заинтересовать Сознанием Кришны, но до данного момента не получалось. Она не отвергает ничего, просто живёт на животном уровне. 
Вопрос такой: мне необходимо прервать с ней общение, поддерживать его на поверхностном уровне или выслушивать её, но стараться каждый раз заинтересовать её в духовном развитии? 


Вторая тема.  

Ещё до знакомства с Сознанием Кришны мы собирались переехать жить в экологическое поселение. Потому что в нашем представлении человек должен жить на природе, в гармонии с ней, сам выращивая себе пищу и в не зависимости от того, сможет ли государство обеспечить его электричеством, газом и водой. Но теперь в Сознании Кришны, мы понимаем,  что эта наша цель улучшить свои материальные условия, сделать их соответствующими своим представлениям похоже не является деятельностью в преданном служении. Учитывая что средств на воплощение мечты у нас почти нет, но мы уже положили начало, и возможно нам придется пройти через значительные трудности на своем пути, а вот имеют ли они смысл или эта деятельность полностью противоположна ведической философии?
Вопрос правильно ли наше понимание,  и как нам следует поступать теперь? Оставить попытку переехать в поселение, или каким-то образом делать это в служении?

Благодарю за ваше внимание!

----------


## Вирочана дас

ХАРЕ КРИШНА, Здравствуйте Яна. Спасибо Вам за вопросы. Они очень важные. Так же они показывают Вашу искренность и устремленность к духовному развитию. Я постараюсь помочь Вам.

Ответ на 1 вопрос.

Человеческая жизнь – уникальная ценность. Она дается для очищения, возрождения своего изначального сознания – Сознания Кришны и для возвращения домой  к Кришне. Поэтому в жизни человека все предназначено для этих целей. Нет ничего ненужного и случайного. Ни одно событие или встреча не является ненужной или пустой. Все события и люди приходят к нам для того, чтобы помочь нам очистить свое сознание и обрести преданность и любовь к Кришне. 

Итак, жизнь человека, по сути, является возвышенной Миссией и Путем в Духовный мир. И ведут его по этому пути Веды – Священные Писания, Святые , и Духовный Учитель.  Поэтому, когда человек так воспринимает свою жизнь, то все для него становится ценным и полезным.  И так же важно то, что  все энергии этой Вселенной начинают помогать ему на этом Пути.  По сути, жизнь человека становится простой и гармоничной просто уже при одном условии – если его цель это Кришна, Верховная Личность Бога.

Яна, Ваша ситуация  с подругой выглядит как часть Вашей Миссии. Вот Ваша жизнь, Ваш Путь и вот Вам условия для развития – такие отношения, такая вот подруга. Если эти отношения разрушают Вас, т.е. очень тяжелы для Вас, то Вы вправе регулировать их – приближаться или отдаляться. Это возможно и даже рекомендуемо. Например:  Если  человек сидит у костра, и он сидит близко к огню, то есть вероятность обжечься. А если далеко отодвинуться, то можно замерзнуть. Нужно найти баланс в отношениях. Здесь примерно такая же ситуация.  Но важно понять главное – этот человек пришел в Вашу жизнь для Вашего  исцеления, он помогает Вам  измениться, стать чище, стать лучше! 

ПОЭТОМУ! На самом глубинном уровне сознания нужно принять этого человека, не отталкивать его внутри и не проявлять раздражения.  Внешне Вы можете ограничивать общение, т. к. оно видимо выглядит как не благоприятное. Это так, НО! Ваше сердце НЕ ИЗГОНЯЕТ этого человека из Вашей жизни, потому, что этот человек пришел к Вам для Вашего блага! И если Вы осознаете, что Ваша жизнь – это Путь к Кришне, то примите, что этот Путь лежит вот через эти отношения, вот с этим человеком. Этот человек дает Вам не препятствия, а возможности для развития! Просто постарайтесь понять, что здесь есть какое-то важное послание от Кришны для Вас, какая-то важная для Вас задачка. Если Вы найдете в себе такое отношение к подруге, то Вам откроется видение, как с ней общаться. 

Важно так же строить отношения по принципу, когда оба человека получают благо от общения. Это гармоничные отношения и проявляются они из двух истин:  1. Уважительное и достойное отношение к себе и  2. Уважение, сопереживание и принятие по отношению к другим.  У Вас всегда есть право выбора как жить. Принимайте решение с позиции – я слуга Кришны, и все окружающие – это  семья Кришны, и я тоже часть этой семьи. И хотя все разные, но все они вечные частицы Кришны.  


Ответ на 2 вопрос:

Все зависит от того, какую цель Вы ставите в своей жизни. Куда Вы хотите прийти? Жить на природе, поселение, экология – это замечательно! Шрила Прабхупада хотел, чтобы преданные жили в общинах, на земле. Так же есть важные рекомендации, что нужно жить в обществе преданных. Конечно, можно уехать жить на земле, строить дом, сажать, сеять и посвятить этому время и силы, но важно, чтобы такая жизнь была связана с духовной практикой, и прежде всего с общением с преданными Кришны. Это одно из самых главных наставлений Господа Чайтаньи. Это самое благоприятное положение. 

Итак, если цель жизни Кришна, то необходимое условие – следование наставлениям Шрилы Прабхупады – воспевание в обществе преданных и служение в обществе преданных.  Если у Вас так не складывается, и есть уже какие-то обязательства и вклады, то запланируйте как это в дальнейшем можно соединить с этими наставлениями. 

На самом деле Шрила Прабхупада  хотел, чтобы преданные жили в общинах, для того, чтобы вместе развивать свое Сознание Кришны и вместе учиться служить Ему, и вместе вернуться к Нему. Поэтому делая что-то, нужно посмотреть : “А ПРИБЛИЖАЕТ ЛИ МЕНЯ ЭТО К ПРЕДАННЫМ И  КРИШНЕ?”  И это будет критерием успеха деятельности и воплощенных планов. В противном случае любая деятельность не имеет смысла, если она не приводит нас на путь преданного служения Кришне. 

Шримад Бхагаватам Песнь 1 глава 2 текст 8 :      “ Дхармах свануштхитах пумсам… Вся деятельность человека, совершаемая им в соответствии с его положением, - бесполезный труд,если она не пробуждает в нем интереса к посланию Личности Бога. “

Яна, вот такие могу предложить  ответы на Ваши вопросы.

Я желаю Вам счастья 
ХАРЕ КРИШНА

----------


## Яна С.

Благодарю вас за такой развернутый ответ, внимательность и за помощь! То, что вы пишете, помогает мне правильнее относиться к некоторым жизненным ситуациям. Я поняла, что отношения с человеком или какая-то проблема это не препятствия, а возможность для развития, возможность очистить сознание через правильное отношение, стараюсь напоминать себе об этом.

Но сколько бы я не старалась развивать в себе правильное отношение, все равно появляются вопросы,  как относиться к тому, что видишь в повседневной жизни близко и далеко от себя: несправедливости, насилию над людьми и животными, когда люди ругаются рядом и близкие мне, к  больным людям и детям, их страданиям, живодерству, убийствам, к людям в невежестве. Как, если жалеть их - грех, сострадание - несовершенство? Думать что это такая их карма, их обусловленность, а моя карма наблюдать это? Нужно видеть во всем этом напоминание, что избежать страданий можно только обретя сознание Кришны и вступив в духовный мир? 

  По второй теме. 

Мы хотим в идеале чтобы получилась община, построить храм, приглашать преданных. Но смущает то, что нас преследуют материальные трудности, и пока мы дом достраивать не можем. Делаем пока посадки. Значит ли это что то, что мы делаем не хочет от нас Кришна, что он от нас другой деятельности хочет, и это не его план?

----------


## Вирочана дас

Здравствуйте Яна, спасибо Вам за письмо. Ваши вопросы показывают, что Вы – искренняя и разумная девушка. Я рад общению с Вами.

Вот первая тема:

Чтобы развивать в себе правильное отношение – нужно обрести духовное знание.  (Бхагавад Гита 4 глава 35-36-37 тексты). Это знание о том кто я, что есть этот материальный мир, кто есть Бог и какие мои отношения с Ним. Все это так же объясняется в  Священной   “ Бхагавад Гите ” (9 гл. 2 текст.)  Когда нет духовного знания, то это подобно пребыванию в темном подвале – не видишь ни себя, ни то, где находишься. Темнота.  Полная тьма! Но, когда человек обретает духовное знание, то это подобно тому, как включить в темном подвале свет. Становится видно и себя и место, где находишься! Духовное знание приходит из Священных писаний, но раскрывается благодаря милости Духовного учителя.

Итак, если есть знание, то человек видит этот мир таким, как он есть. Этот мир подобен лечебнице, где все находятся на излечении, где нет духовно здоровых людей. И главная и самая опасная болезнь – это материализм. Есть так же сравнение со Школой, и  мы же здесь как ученики, а события и трудности – это наши уроки, которые предназначены, чтобы сделать нас духовно чистыми и гармоничными.  Поэтому все здесь предназначено для нашего развития, все для нашего блага.  (Бхагавад Гита 5 глава 18 текст)  Но, когда у человека обычное материальное сознание, то все ему представляется, как, что-то  хорошее или что-то  плохое.  Двойственность.

Как же относиться к тому, что происходит в этом мире? Невежество – причина всех проблем этого мира. Невежество, означает, что люди не знают, что они – вечная душа, частица Господа,  и ее предназначение и счастье в служении Ему. Этот же мир принадлежит Господу, и относиться ко всему и ко всем здесь необходимо как к Его собственности, уважительно, бережно и с благодарностью. А ко всем живым существам, как к своей большой духовной семье, потому, что все живые существа – семья Бога!  (Бхагавад Гита 12 глава 13-14-15-16 тексты)  А горе, страдание и насилие – должно вызывать сострадание, сожаление, сопереживание и готовность помочь. 

Да, на уровне разума мы понимаем, что страдания – это карма, судьба, но на уровне сердца мы не соглашаемся с этими страданиями и бросаемся на помощь! Это человек. Это его ответственность и предназначение. Мы ответственны за себя и за все, что происходит вокруг. Так думает совершенный человек. Он наделен глубоким сознанием и разумом, поэтому его жизнь – это миссия! Он смотрит на мир, как на свою ответственность и все его действия построены так, чтобы принести благо всем! Он стремится к духовному развитию – отношениям с Богом и стремится всех соединить с Высшим Источником  – с Богом, потому, что страдания и проблемы этого мира оттого, что человечество потеряло связь с Богом. Знаете, как лист теряет связь с веткой – его уносит и он высыхает – умирает.

 Подобно этому жить без  Бога, значит попросту постепенно умирать! Религия – не спасает здесь – нужна настоящая духовность, чистота души, святость!  (Бхагавад Гита 18 глава 65-66 тексты) Поэтому, Яна, вот ответ на вопрос. Как относиться к миру – как миссионер. Еще большее развитие своей духовности и чистоты -  это будет самым большим Вашим  вкладом в этот Мир! Есть такая формула для жизни, примите ее на всю свою жизнь и живите по ней. Вот она  – БУДЬ СВЕТОМ ДЛЯ МИРА! 

Вот вторая тема 



Яна, когда Вы пишите:  “…… мы хотим, чтобы получилась община…  “, то это указывает на чистый порыв Вашего сердца. Это хорошее и светлое Ваше желание.  Это замечательно и я могу здесь добавить, что община – это не стены и не кирпичи, община – это развитие духовных отношений между преданными, это доверие, забота, уважение и любовь. Это духовная семья! Когда все это есть, то тогда проявляется Храм – культовое строение, созданное естественными и радостными усилиями этой самой духовной семьи. Понимаете? Вначале – сами отношения, их развитие, а потом, как следствие – проявляется, воплощается идея объединенных любящих сердец – Храм, место, где преданные открывают сердца друг другу и объединяются для служения Богу!

 Если делать все не в этой последовательности, то появятся: трудности, волнения, тяжесть, раздражение, беспокойства и усталость. Что хочет Кришна и от Вас и от всех других преданных – об этом Он говорит в Бхагавад Гите. Вот эти тексты: 10 гл. тексты 9-10-11. Прочитайте их, пожалуйста. Так же можно здесь добавить,  то, что уже сделано в постройке Храма и посадках растительности – это хорошо! И сейчас просто можно добавить сюда больше времени  самому важному – отношениям в семье преданных, совместному воспеванию Святого Имени, изучению Священных писаний, совместному почтению Прасада и практическому совместному служению. Это приносит Кришне радость и Он, довольный всеми вами преданными обязательно поможет воплотить все ваши планы и творческие желания. Он даст вам все, в чем вы нуждаетесь.( Бхагавад Гита 9 гл. 22 текст).

И еще очень важное добавление. В развитии общины, духовной семьи очень важно иметь покровительство старших Вайшнавов – наставников, кураторов, доброжелателей. Нужны отношения с серьезными и зрелыми преданными. Нужны опытные поводыри! Так же нужны благословения этих старших Вайшнавов и достаточное общение с ними. (Бхагавад Гита  4 гл. 34 текст).

Вот, наверное, такой ответ, Яна.
Пишите мне.
Желаю Вам успехов и счастья в духовном развитии.

----------


## Яна С.

Благодарю,  все по полочкам разложилось, применять стараюсь.

----------


## Яна С.

Харе Кришна! 
Наша бабушка, прабабушка моей трёхлетней дочки, говорит что самое её большое желание это чтобы мы покрестили правнучку. Мы с мужем крещеные, но не хотим идти на этот бессмысленный ритуал. Бабушка хочет чтобы у  правнучки был ангел хранитель, и не хочет даже об этом поговорить, зачем,  почему так,  говорит надо и все, что все крестят. С одной стороны я не вижу чего-то очень плохого в том что мы пойдем у нее на поводу,  и покрестим для нее, а с другой-не хочу идти на поводу, не хочу этих платных ритуалов с не ясным смыслом. Ведь бабушка не объясняет смысл,  только то, что будет ангел хранитель и можно будет перед выходом из дома нас перекрещивать отдельно, а не называя меня по церковному имени а дочку просто чадом. (Анну с чадом крестом огради).
Полное:
Ангел хранитель Господь на пути
Никола Святитель дорогу святи
Матерь Божья иди впереди Рабу божью Анну с чадом крестом огради.

----------


## Вирочана дас

ХАРЕ КРИШНА Яна, Да, действительно в крещении нет ничего плохого и вредного, а скорее наоборот! Крещение – это не бессмысленный ритуал, Нет! Это авторитетная религиозная традиция и она, несомненно, дает ребенку защиту. Принимая крещение ребенок обретает покровительство и защиту и Самого Иисуса и многих Его Святых последователей!  Это очень благоприятно! Даже, если бы, ребенку дали и крещение и защиту в Исламе и в Буддизме – можно было бы принять все это – ведь это все будет защитой ! Это сила! Я пишу это образно, Яна. 

Бабушка же здесь сама выступает в роли Ангела хранителя! Это ведь хорошо! Она хочет своими молитвами защищать свою маленькую правнучку и это ее хорошее право! Эта защита действительно работает!  Если у ребенка будет много бабушек и родственников, которые молятся за нее, то это еще лучший вариант. Чем больше доброжелателей, тем лучше! Спасибо, что есть такие близкие, которые хотят молиться за вашу девочку! Все описанные молитвы – очень хорошие. 

Суть в том, что духовная суть всех Религиозных традиций одна – это соединить человека с Богом. И хотя в религиях есть много ритуалов и практик – можно видеть в них просто разные формы обращения к одной и той же Личности Бога. Мы называем Его Кришной, в других традициях – другими Именами, НО, Личность остается той же самой! Поэтому, с материальной точки зрения между религиями есть большие различия. Если же смотреть на все духовно, эти различия не очень важны – главное, что все эти практики соединяют человека с Господом, который подобно Солнцу один для всех живых существ!

Желаю Вам удачи на Вашем духовном Пути!

----------


## Яна С.

Большое облегчение испытала,  читая Ваш ответ!  Благодарю Вас, поговорю с мужем и будет видно, как мы поступим. Действительно, ведь Бог один, и пути к нему разные могут быть,  ритуалы разные. Вы объяснили мне то, что бабушка не смогла объяснить, мне важно понимать смысл, и теперь я вижу его.  Благодарю и желаю счастья Вам!

----------


## Яна С.

Могли бы вы ответить от кого- чего дает защиту крещение?

----------


## Вирочана дас

Яна, спасибо Вам за вопрос. Человек отличается от животного тем, что он может искать  отношения с Богом. И, если у человека нет в жизни отношений с Богом, то он, по правде говоря,  особо ни чем и не отличается от животного. Он так же ест, спит, наслаждается и  кусается, ссорится. Отношения с Богом начинаются с принятием законов и принципов, описанных в Священных писаниях. Следование им называется религией. Религий существует несколько и по сути это означает несколько путей к Богу, и они даются людям, согласно времени, месту и обстоятельствам. Религия со своими правилами и обрядами поддерживает цивилизованность человека, дает ему знание и защиту от всего низшего и нечистого в этом мире. 

Человек должен принадлежать к какой либо религии, иначе он будет беззащитен перед деградацией. Она будет неизбежной. Поэтому в каждой религиозной традиции есть  действия и обряды, помогающие человеку оставаться человеком и более того развиваться и далее. Итак, религиозные обряды – это защитные механизмы от падения человека до уровня животной жизни.  Они есть в каждой религии. Так же важно то, что каждая религия находится под покровительством очень высокой Божественной личности – Иисуса Христа, Мухаммеда, Будды, Моисея, Лао Цзы, и человек, добровольно  принимающий решение присоединиться к одной из религий, обретает покровительство и защиту этой Личности. В чем это выражается? В том, что он обретает способность для духовного развития, и так же материальные блага – долголетие, здоровье, процветание и т. д. 

Можно привести вот такой обычный пример (извините, но он очень убедительный и простой): Мы видим на улицах как и бездомных собак и так же собак, гуляющих со своим хозяином. Бездомные животные всегда живут в страхе и беспокойстве, потому, что они не защищены, и каждый может их обидеть. Что касается домашних животных, то они всегда умиротворены и  спокойны, т. к. знают, что у них есть хозяин,  и он их защитит. Подобно этому  жизненному примеру, человек обязательно должен принадлежать к какой либо традиции,                  “иметь  Хозяина”  иначе его жизнь становится тяжелой и несчастной. Человек не должен быть бездомным – атеистом. Обряды же, такие, как например крещение в Христианской традиции, защищают  человека и на физическом и на тонком уровне и на уровне души. Защита приходит от Бога и выражается она в том, что в жизнь человека приходит меньше страданий и проблем и больше светлого и доброго. Это также духовная сила и успех в духовном развитии. 

Но все это приходит в полной мере только в том случае, если человек ПОСТОЯННО  следует заповедям своей традиции и НЕ НАРУШАЕТ их. В действительности - это лучший и самый  надежный вариант для жизни человека.

----------

